# What Should I Look for in Ordering



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

I plan on ordering a P99cAS tomorrow. What I should I tell my dealer I want in terms of year of manufacter, etc.? Are there any other differences other then the different trigger modes I should be aware of? Thanks.

Ron


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Actually, all U can really specify is the A/S. U get what they have in stock as far as year is concerned. If U wanted a specific frame style, U'll have to buy a used one or buy from Gunbroker or someplace similiar. Chances are, ordering froma distributor, you'll get the 2005 frame made in 2006...


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

WAWAP77000FC WAL P99AS 9MM 4" BL 2-10RD 
WAWAP77003FC WAL P99QA 9MM 4" MIL BL 2-10RD 
WAWAP77010FC WAL P99AS 9MM 4" BL 2-15RD 
WAWAP77013FC WAL P99QA 9MM 4" BL 2-15RD 
WAWAP77014FC WAL P99QA 9MM 4" MIL BL 2-15RD 
WAWAP77022FC WAL P99QA 9MM 4" BL 2-10RD 
WAWAP78000FC WAL P99AS 40S&W 4.125" BL 2-10RD 
WAWAP78003FC WAL P99QA 40S&W 4.125" MIL BL 2-10RD 
WAWAP78011FC WAL P99AS 40S&W 4.125" BL 2-12RD 
WAWAP78013FC WAL P99QA 40S&W 4.125" BL 2-12RD 
WAWAP78014FC WAL P99QA 40S&W 4.125" MIL BL 2-12RD 
WAWAP78022FC WAL P99QA 40S&W 4.125" BL 2-10RD 
WAWAP78053FC WAL P99QA 40S&W 4.125" TAN 2-12RD 



here are all your options for the P99.......
so all you have to do is pick the one you want and give your dealer the WAWAP #...... good luck

*edit....
oooops sorry forgot the P99c which is the one you wanna buy.....

WAWAP80000FC WAL P99C QA 9MM 3.5" BL 2-10RD 
WAWAP80002FC WAL P99C AS 9MM 3.5" BL 2-10RD 
WAWAP90000FC WAL P99C QA 40SW 3.5" BL 2-8RD 
WAWAP90002FC WAL P99C AS 40SW 3.5" BL 2-8RD


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

ROn, those items he listed are basically the different calibers, trigger styles and magazine sizes (some stated require the 10 round mags). U still won't get a choice on year of manufacturer, just like U don't when U get a gun shop to order any other gun.

Just get the 9mm A/S w/ 15 round mags and U will be happy :smt023


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

who are u ordering it through?
still waiting to pick up mine.


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

jason0007 said:


> who are u ordering it through?
> still waiting to pick up mine.


I decided to order through my local dealer. She came down in price so that if I ordered through Bud's it would have cost a total of $595, including the $523 cost of the gun, $31 shipping and insurance, $16 credit card fee to guarantee the gun, and $25 transfer fee locally. I am getting it for $623, including taxes and the $5 fee for the federal check. I thought that for the $28 difference I prefer to see in advance what I am buying, and support my local dealer. Good luck on your gun.

Ron


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> ROn, those items he listed are basically the different calibers, trigger styles and magazine sizes (some stated require the 10 round mags). U still won't get a choice on year of manufacturer, just like U don't when U get a gun shop to order any other gun.
> 
> Just get the 9mm A/S w/ 15 round mags and U will be happy :smt023


Thanks, Shipwreck. Will do.

Ron


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ron said:


> I decided to order through my local dealer. She came down in price so that if I ordered through Bud's it would have cost a total of $595, including the $523 cost of the gun, $31 shipping and insurance, $16 credit card fee to guarantee the gun, and $25 transfer fee locally. I am getting it for $623, including taxes and the $5 fee for the federal check. I thought that for the $28 difference I prefer to see in advance what I am buying, and support my local dealer. Good luck on your gun.
> 
> Ron


Good plan. W/ tax, thats not a bad deal. And, if there is a problem w/ it - easier to deal w/ the local dealer...


----------

